#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται γεωδαιτικός σταθμός ΝΙΚΟΝ για αγορά

## takinio1988

*Ζητείται τοπογραφικό όργανο για αγορά*

επιθυμώ να αγοράσω γεωδαιτικό σταθμό ΝΙΚΟΝμε χαρακτηριστηκά:
-αρχική αγορά από το 2010 και μετά
-ελαφρός μεταχειρισμένος

επικοινωνία : zymtaroutak@hotmail.com

----------

